# Continental Rose!



## Patricia Kay (Oct 30, 2007)

Last week i shot some roses....first time i have seen this variety.....
In Painter i used the tinting oils and came up with this...

Hope you enjoy looking!

Patricia.........


----------



## jols (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning   i really like this its amazing


----------



## Patricia Kay (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh that was a nice quick reply  jols ....

So glad you like...thank you so much for your comment!!!

Patricia.........


----------



## Kanikula (Oct 30, 2007)

beautiful - its very hard to guess this was originally a photograph


----------



## Patricia Kay (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you for your kind words...Kanicula

This is the magic of using Painter...its truly amazing painting program...

Here is another one...

Smudge painted in Photoshop....a different look and pose!!!

Patricia......


----------



## Kanikula (Oct 30, 2007)

They certainly are gorgeous roses! Have to say, im partial to white roses and calla lillies


----------



## JohnMF (Nov 3, 2007)

these look great Patricia. You got a really nice painterly effect


----------



## Patricia Kay (Nov 5, 2007)

Thank you John...for looking and your comment!!!

Patricia...............


----------



## NikonLady52 (Nov 16, 2007)

Both stunning !!   Makes one want to go and try for themselves..


----------



## Patricia Kay (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi Nikonlady...

Thank you so much for your comment and for looking....

In the link below you will find a link to some of my rose pics...
feel free to paint them...but do post what you have done and a brief explanation of how...

Patricia........


----------

